# Engine leaking oil need inputs



## Bsuriel3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi i have a 2016 chevy cruze lt 
The engine leaking oil i noticed after i drove For about 125 miles when i got back to my house i noticed a puddle of oil. During the trip i tried to speed up to switch lanes also noticed a loss of power 
Need help please thanks


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's often indicative of piston failure.(loss of power following a light load to high load transition) the oil leaks also go with piston failure, they are also caused by PCV blockage. A check for trouble codes is needed. And then a crankcase pressure and/or cylinder compression test.


----------

